# Container Ship Afire?



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Has anyone heard about a container ship on fire? I was just headed out the door when I heard it on the telly in the background. Even as I turned my mother shut it off, and before I could get it back on, the story was over. If it's true, that's a real bummer! WILL


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Source MSNBC Wire Services

also : http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=df0_1202320381

Turkish freighter loaded with trucks and hazardous material on fire off Croatia
updated 10:19 a.m. ET Feb. 6, 2008
ANKARA, Turkey - A Turkish cargo ship carrying 200 trucks and several tons of hazardous material caught fire on Wednesday in the Adriatic Sea and was in danger of sinking, Turkish and Croatian authorities said. All nine passengers and 22 crew members were rescued.

The Und Adriyatik was sailing from Istanbul to the Italian port of Trieste when it caught fire some 15 nautical miles (28 kilometers) from the northern Croatian resort of Rovinj, according to the Croatian ministry in charge of transportation and infrastructure.

The ship, which was carrying about 11 tons of hazardous chemicals, was in danger of sinking, it said.
Turkey's maritime authority said the ship caught fire early in the day and efforts to extinguish the fire were continuing by the afternoon.

The cause of the fire on board the 193-meter (633-foot) ship was not immediately known.

Neither the Turkish nor Croatian authorities identified the type of hazardous material the ship was carrying.

"All passengers, 31 of them, are safe and were evacuated by the crew of the Greek ship Ikarus Palace. They are on their way to Trieste, Italy, right now," said Marina Haluzan, a spokeswoman for the Croatian ministry.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

SeaStoryWriter said:


> Has anyone heard about a container ship on fire? I was just headed out the door when I heard it on the telly in the background. Even as I turned my mother shut it off, and before I could get it back on, the story was over. If it's true, that's a real bummer! WILL


Saw the tail end of a news cast on CNN around noon today but have not seen anything since. Hull had ---?RO RO along the side and she was billowing black smoke. Did not gwt name or location.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Turkish ro-ro on fire in Adriatic, see:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/02/06/ship-fire.html

Passengers and crew evacuated to Greek ship. Vessle not named.

John T.


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

The formally respected BBC news has just reported that it is carrying more than a thousand tonnes of CRUDE oil.


----------



## RBH (Oct 18, 2007)

The ship would be, presumably, the UND ADRIYATIK. Built at Flensburg 2001, 26469grt, 9830dwt. Owners UN Ro-Ro Management Inc, registered at Istanbul. IMO number 9215488


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Landlubber said:


> The formally respected BBC news has just reported that it is carrying more than a thousand tonnes of CRUDE oil.


What's the world coming to, Richard Dimblebody must be turning in his grave.

John T.


----------

